# A few pictures of my Breeders for 2012



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I was a little bored this morning so I thought I would take pictures of my breeders; I threw out the first round of eggs on Thursday so hopefully they will all lay by the end of this month. I took these pictures with my phone.











The Fabry Pair, bred me a diploma and money winner (I bought them after I flew the youngster that I got in an auction race).











Fabry (off the above pair) with a Leen Boers hen that flew great for me. They didn't like my nest boxes and wanted a milk crate instead I guess lol.











Grondelear 12 year old cock with a yearling Bastin hen that was first drop at 300 miles, and would have won at 100 miles if the hawk didn't hit her when she went on the landing board that day.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Birds are looking great!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

A Staf Van Reet cock from Mels Loft whose parents are winners and siblings are winners, his band fell off him in the nest with a little blue check hen that was first drop several times, and one of my best fliers for this year best at the longer races.










A Staf Van Reet cock off of Mels Lofts best breeding cock that bred winners his first year breeding and bred winners his first year as a Grand-Sire, this cock is a sibling to many good breeders and winners. Then hen is half Staf Van Reet half Groneveld, sire has bred top 10% birds in the 2009 and 2010 IF Conventions. Dam is the offspring to two producing winning pigeons.










A White Bandit hen that won diploma this year then got injured. The cock is a Devriendt sire is a diploma winner and dam has bred many good pigeons and winners.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice looking Breeders I like your white Bandit hen.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

A Devriendt cock whose a Grand-son to Godzilla the IF Hall of Fame bird that bird won high point bird 2008 and 2009. The hen is a niece to Godzilla and off a Van Loon hen she was a very good flier.










A full brother to the above cock (I have three full brothers late hatches). With a Devriendt hen he sire was 2nd high point bird in 2011 Old Birds he lost high point bird to his teammate.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Another Grand-son of Godzilla with a Devriendt-Janssen hen, she goes back to Hard Luck lofts best breeding hen.










Cock was first bird home a few times for previous owner, he has stocked many hens off him to the breeding loft. Hen was a GREAT flier, first bird home in 3 out of 5 races this year, she was my favorite, great for the tough races a Leen Boers hen.










Devriendt-Jannsen cock that was raced as a YB to 300 miles he won many diplomas 8th-12th. Hen is my best handling hen and the most beautiful pigeon in my loft!!! Sire is a diploma winner, dam is a great breeder, this hen is a half sibling to the cock I have paired with the Bandit hen.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

johnnyksspeedshop said:


> Birds are looking great!


Thank you!!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

orock said:


> Nice looking Breeders I like your white Bandit hen.


Thanks, I would say she is a favorite but when I think about it I have the same high hopes and dreams for all of them!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice birds, I like the Fabry the best.
Dave


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice looking birds!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Sharp looking pigeons....Good luck in 2012.....Alamo


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I will take a pair of young off of the white bandit hen and that black pair  I'm new you can call it helping a beginner  seriously tho beautiful pigeons


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice looking birds!!!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Nice birds, I like the Fabry the best.
> Dave


Yes, they are flashy looking, but too active in the loft!!! I like to be able to grab my birds off their perch can't do that with these two. Cock is the size of a cornish hen he was a brother sister mating.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Very nice looking birds!!!!


That means a lot coming from you because I look at your blog a lot and you have a lot of beautiful pigeons. I wish I had a camera so the pictures..and the birds would have came out better!!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks 12 Volt Man and Alamo!!!! I'm sure you guys can tell with what I have I will have better luck in 2013 as Old Birds


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> I will take a pair of young off of the white bandit hen and that black pair  I'm new you can call it helping a beginner  seriously tho beautiful pigeons


I've promised others that I know young off these already, so I want to be able to keep some off these pairs for myself, thank you for the comment!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

it was a joke I do not expect anything for free


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> A Staf Van Reet cock from Mels Loft whose parents are winners and siblings are winners, his band fell off him in the nest with a little blue check hen that was first drop several times, and one of my best fliers for this year best at the longer races.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be grizzle bandit cause she is not a white


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

APF_LOFT said:


> that would be grizzle bandit cause she is not a white


The name of the bloodline is White Bandit, named after the bird from Janssen's loft.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

APF_LOFT said:


> that would be grizzle bandit cause she is not a white


Some information on the Whit Bandit line http://www.hapycolofts.com/lofts/families/bandit.html


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice healthy looking birds.That grizzle hen is a Janssen/Bandit cross.Going back on the bottom to the great Nepolean.I have a full sister of hers that I'll be flying as a yearling in the first half of old bird season this year.And also will be breeding a couple of rounds for young bird season.I lost the cock to this breeding pair and traveled to Baltimore this week to get his full brother to replace him,who's even a better bird yet.A Powerful bird he is.Will post pics later sometime.My good friend Aris whom I got my breeders from last year was generous enough to give him to me.Been sick for a while and also thought I'd have to be relocating to a place I couldn't have my birds,but that has changed now and I'll be getting ready to put my birds together next month in preparation for young bird season this year.Good luck this year!


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice looking birds!!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice and healthy looking birds. I like the Fabry pair too. Could you share where you got that pair from?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The cocks grand parents are from Frank McLaughlin and the hen is bred by David Knightes he got 2nd place in AIR with the same exact blood as this hen, in fact I looked at the 2nd place birds pedigree they are related in many ways. I race with his two brothers Tommy and Danny, their Fabry blod goes back to their fathers Fabrys so this bloodline has been in the same family for a very long time!!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you know if they ever sell any birds with that bloodline ?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Danny and David are the only ones with the old stuff, you could try finding some contact info for David online he might have something. I'm not sure about what Danny has but I don't think he has any with that blood, that hen I got was the only one I believe.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad to see your okay Joe, I was wondering what was going on after not having responded to my PMs, thank you MaryBeth!!


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Great looking birds. Where did you obtain your Devriendts from ????


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Hardluck Loft


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Lucky you... I just finished reading a article about Bernie in the Dec. 1st 2008 copy of the Racing Pigeon Digest.. A great loft and person..


----------



## 808flyer (Jan 20, 2012)

Good looking breeders you have there. Good luck.
Keoni


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good looking breeders  You have many name-brand birds, lucky you. Wish you a fruitful breeding season,Peace,
YaSin


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

bhymer said:


> Lucky you... I just finished reading a article about Bernie in the Dec. 1st 2008 copy of the Racing Pigeon Digest.. A great loft and person..


I never knew he had an article!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

bhymer said:


> Lucky you... I just finished reading a article about Bernie in the Dec. 1st 2008 copy of the Racing Pigeon Digest.. A great loft and person..


He is the most helpful and generous person I have met.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks guy eggs are really starting to come in! The Van Reets were first then the Grondelear/Bastin and then the Fabrys I will have to see what else is there today


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Melsloft*

the birds looks GREAT and HEALTHY !!!! GREAT SUCCESS KEEP IT UP 




First To Hatch said:


> A Staf Van Reet cock from Mels Loft whose parents are winners and siblings are winners, his band fell off him in the nest with a little blue check hen that was first drop several times, and one of my best fliers for this year best at the longer races.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

